# Story to go with the pictures!



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

As promised, the story behind the pictures!
I was invited to go and see Mark's (southwestvipers) collection and also got to go see his friend Dougy's (greenvenom) collection yesterday to do some stuff for my college course.
It was quite literally one of the most amazing days ever! I saw some of the most amazing species of snakes, and some very rare ones aswel! Got to see some mating behaviours, loads of feeding behaviours, and learnt so much aswel.
I totally fell in love with the male c.molossus nigresens at Marks, the colours and character of him were so amazing. Got to see him have a female introduced to him aswel.
I also got to see a bitis cornuta, which is easily one of the most pretty snakes out there, snappy little thing it was aswel... nice and rare that one too!
The baby bitis nasicornis (aswel as the adults) was one of the sweetest little things, and so bright! I really had no idea they were such amazing colours in real life!
The collection of gabonica was a sight to see, especially the smaller one (I can't remember what the sub-species name was) but anyway... a really stunning snake.
Oh and the eastern green mamba aswel.. just wow! The colours and contrast on it was amazing, I can see the attraction of these snakes.

I could go on for ever about the day, it really was an experience and has made me even more determined to own these snakes my own one day.

So thanks a lot Mark and Dougy, I really did have a good time.. hopefully see you again soon!

*and I hope I haven't got the names muddled up with the black tails!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone guess what this is...?


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

Crotalus molossus nigrescens? If not perhaps one of the other C.molossus ssp.

David


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Rapid_Reptiles said:


> Crotalus molossus nigrescens? If not perhaps one of the other C.molossus ssp.
> 
> David



Nopies 
I'll tell you if no1 can guess it


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hypo Aruba Island Rattler?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

its a very stunning and rarely bred Anertheristic Crotalus Ruber (Red Diamond Rattlesnake).


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

my guess its C ruber lucasensis (san lucan diamond rattlesnake):mf_dribble:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

mattykyuss said:


> *its a very stunning and rarely bred Anertheristic Crotalus Ruber (Red Diamond Rattlesnake).*


Got it! It really is a beautiful snake aswel.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

at the risk of sounding argumentative i still say its Crotalus ruber lucasensis and here is one just to back up my statement
http://http://www.ratelslangen.nl/gallery/Crotalus_ruber_lucasensis_Lucan_diamond/image/1/


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> at the risk of sounding argumentative i still say its Crotalus ruber lucasensis and here is one just to back up my statement
> http://http://www.ratelslangen.nl/gallery/Crotalus_ruber_lucasensis_Lucan_diamond/image/1/


link broke so here is the photo
http://








i am a big fan of rattlers and have never herd of albino or anerythristic Crotalus ruber, i emailed a friend in the states last night who lives in the states and works with rattlesnakes he also confirmed that they dont exist but there is a piebold but it has never reproduced at this moment. 
Lee


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> at the risk of sounding argumentative i still say its Crotalus ruber lucasensis and here is one just to back up my statement
> http://http://www.ratelslangen.nl/gallery/Crotalus_ruber_lucasensis_Lucan_diamond/image/1/


I'm afraid you're wrong Lee. It is an anertheristic ruber. I bred it last year and it was the only one abberant in a litter of 7. They are frequently born grey but soon turn to a normal red/brown colour. This one may well turn to a normal colouration yet. The parents are CB 2006 and are related, and I am going to breed them again this year.
C. ruber lucasensis are rare in captivity.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong Lee. It is an anertheristic ruber. I bred it last year and it was the only one abberant in a litter of 7. They are frequently born grey but soon turn to a normal red/brown colour. This one may well turn to a normal colouration yet. The parents are CB 2006 and are related, and I am going to breed them again this year.
> C. ruber lucasensis are rare in captivity.


As i said i was not looking for an argument and i am by no means an authority but i have always loved rattlers and you must admit that your snake is almost identical to a C r lucasensis ad to the fact that anery's are unherd of wich provoked my reply. Also now i have the full picture that it is one you bred then this clears up my questioning. I would be very interested in any other anerys you may get in the future:whistling2:
One more question mate are the parents coastal ir desert phase?
all the best and good luck with them mate
Lee

next time ill keep my mouth shut before i start sounding like VL


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

The piebald rattler on casey lazik's site has an awesome pattern, and i believe that is a red diamond rattler.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> As i said i was not looking for an argument and i am by no means an authority but i have always loved rattlers and you must admit that your snake is almost identical to a C r lucasensis ad to the fact that anery's are unherd of wich provoked my reply. Also now i have the full picture that it is one you bred then this clears up my questioning. I would be very interested in any other anerys you may get in the future:whistling2:
> One more question mate are the parents coastal ir desert phase?
> all the best and good luck with them mate
> Lee
> ...


They're just common desert phase Lee, nothing unusual about them but I think that they produced the anertheristic through inbreeding. Albinism and other skin colour morphs are one of the first apparent signs of inbreeding.
Here's a couple of pics of the newborn taken last July.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Very, very nice looking snake. Might have to divorce my wife (she has a venom allergy) and start building a hot room :lol2:.

This is what I love about nature. One tiny little abberation in the DNA sequence during the embryo's development and, hey presto, mother nature has everyone saying "WTF!". Brilliant.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

we all have a venom allergy:lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> we all have a venom allergy:lol2:


:lol2:. You know what I mean :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Paulusworm said:


> :lol2:. You know what I mean :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


what type of venom is she allergic to, because a wasp venom is very different to a snake venom, even snake venom is incredibly different depending on the species


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

SiUK said:


> what type of venom is she allergic to, because a wasp venom is very different to a snake venom, even snake venom is incredibly different depending on the species


She has the usual wasp/bee sting allergic reaction but we don't know which componant part of the venom causes it. I wish I knew which bit because then some venomous species could be do-able.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

as far as i am aware you are either allergic to one or the other rarely both, but saying that venom composition is very complicated and i would doubt she is allergic to all toxins. Another suggestoin is if she keeps away when you have the snakes out for cleaning or what ever she aint going to get bitten: victory:
my misses doesnt need to be around my snake room if i am working with them,and frankly its a damd poor excuse.....sort it out:whistling2:
And at the end of the day if you use good working practice then you are less likely to get bitten and you have more chance of being bitten by a wasp/bee
Lee


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are all gorgeous snakes


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

great snakes,great pics


----------

